# GHRP-6 advice



## Gt500face (Apr 19, 2014)

So I'm contemplating getting some GHRP-6 to give me some more help with the appetite. Just curious on recommended dosages. I was thinking of getting it from GWP, has anyone tried their GHRP-6?  Any advice would be helpful. 

Thanks GT


----------



## bvs (Apr 19, 2014)

i would reccomend using it with mod grf 1-29 (also called cjc 1295 w/o dac) as they work together to get better results. 100mcg of each 3 times a day.


----------



## TylerDurdn (Apr 19, 2014)

GWP is where I get mine. I use 150mcg any time I feel the need it to power through a meal. And man does it work, a few minutes after injecting I could eat anything and everything around me for about 2-3hrs..

When clean bulking and trying to consume a lot of cals I do this 3-4x a day and have no problems what so ever.


----------



## Gt500face (Apr 19, 2014)

TylerDurdn said:


> GWP is where I get mine. I use 150mcg any time I feel the need it to power through a meal. And man does it work, a few minutes after injecting I could eat anything and everything around me for about 2-3hrs..
> 
> When clean bulking and trying to consume a lot of cals I do this 3-4x a day and have no problems what so ever.



Thanks for the advice brother. I'm going to order some today.


----------



## TylerDurdn (Apr 19, 2014)

Gt500face said:


> Thanks for the advice brother. I'm going to order some today.



Anytime, you're gonna like it. I guarantee it


----------



## bigdaddy600 (May 5, 2014)

Works good at 250 mcg for me, i would do the cjc1295 dac added. Dac because you can do it  every 7 days instead of ed.


----------

